# Where can I watch "The Academy"



## nublet666 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am new to this community, nice to meet you guys. 

Does anyone remember the reality show that was on TV years ago named "The Academy"? I really miss that show but searched around and can't find anywhere to watch it online (Including Season 1 and 2). Anyone have a clue where can I watch that show again? Much appreciated


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

It was on Fox for 3 years. The last year was at the Orange Co. Fire Academy and not the Sheriff's.
It is available on Amazon Video.


----------



## nublet666 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> It was on Fox for 3 years. The last year was at the Orange Co. Fire Academy and not the Sheriff's.
> It is available on Amazon Video.


I checked on Amazon but it said it's not available now. The only place I can find is Xfinity but I am out of US so I don't have an account. Anyone have a link to watch it online would be great


----------



## nublet666 (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone got an answer? Thank you.


----------



## nublet666 (Apr 27, 2017)

The Academy (TV Series 2007- ) - IMDb This is the show I am looking for


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

It's on Hulu, that's where I watched it.


----------

